# won Best Ears !



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter won Best Ears this weekend at the Belmont Shore k9 festival. I knew those huge ears would come in handy some day. also enjoyed the water as it was hot out here in cali.



URL=http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/msmarias21/media/IMG_5047-1_zpsapxlinby.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Looks like a fun day. Congrats to Dexter, I know he uses those ears to hear the cookie jar open.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's certainly a catergory a GSD would triumph in  Congratulations


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

RebGyp said:


> Looks like a fun day. Congrats to Dexter, I know he uses those ears to hear the cookie jar open.


Thank you haha, it was a fun day.
oh yeah! He can be outside in the backyard hunting down squirrels, but open the cookie jar and all of a sudden hes sitting pretty right behind ya!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

We were also there to support Dexter's buddy Andy who was dock diving. Jumped 23.8 ft. Thought I'd share his brag too.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

What beautiful ears!! And that dock diving looks great! Wow, looks like you guys also have great weather!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ha ha! Very cute, congratulations. 

Clearly demonstrating the versatility of the breed. lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Wow lol i didnt know there are ear competitions ^^


----------

